

Did HAproxy website lose data from 2009? - karteek
http://haproxy.1wt.eu/?2013

======
karteek
<http://haproxy.1wt.eu/> shows homepage from 2009 where as
<http://haproxy.1wt.eu/?foo> gives latest homepage

